# New 2.0TTS or 3.2 ?



## trevs01 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi,

I am considering my 3rd TT
1st one was a mk1 225 quatro with remap, then I got the mk1 3.2DSG.
I am currently driving a BMW 330d and considering buying a mk2 TT and cannot decide on the TTS or the 3.2 - has anyone driven both of these cars ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome  pm Toshiba he has owned both .


----------



## trevs01 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks
I am new to forums - how do I do that


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Easier to post on the MkII forum he will be along soon enough .


----------



## trevs01 (Oct 19, 2008)

Will give it a shot thanks


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i would always opt for the higher power one, so TTS ;-)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum mate

2.0TTS sounds tasty, unless you have a petrol station every 5 miles around where you live, then id get the 3.2 :lol:


----------

